# Old lathe parts



## Lindas (24 Jul 2019)

Hi everyone, yesterday at dads workshop a whole load of items were identified as parts from lathes, and not the 2 lathes we have. Do you think it is worth me photographing with a view to deciding if to scrap or if they might be of use as spares?


----------



## novocaine (24 Jul 2019)

pictures. 

always pictures.


----------



## adidat (24 Jul 2019)

yep get some pictures up!

Some lathe spares can be potentially quite valuable.

Adidat


----------



## Lindas (24 Jul 2019)

Many thanks. Pictures coming soon


----------



## Vann (24 Jul 2019)

adidat":1q0rd6fd said:


> ...Some lathe spares can be potentially quite valuable...


Especially to people with old lathes missing parts (not talking monetary value).

Cheers, Vann.


----------



## Ttrees (24 Jul 2019)

Definitely worth posting some pics of your stuff Lindas.
Not only for us to see some pics, but for these tools you have to go to a good home.
You seem to be more interested in passing these things on, rather than making money from them.
I suggest you post a picture or two of all the stuff that you might think is worthless, and we can tell you its for something or other.
I'm sure you will get a better response, if these tools are posted in the correct subforums.

Tom


----------



## Blockplane (24 Jul 2019)

Plus one from me, yes please.


----------



## Lindas (24 Jul 2019)

Many thanks folks. I will photograph lots of lathe things but might need help to get them into the right forums as I don’t know whether for wood or metal lathes.

Thank you for all the encouragement. Marrying up things with people is the main aim


----------



## Ttrees (25 Jul 2019)

I suggest you post pictures here of your unknown stuff, then folks can tell you 
what the bits are, and what subforum they would be best in, so you can get the most 
information about the particular item.
Some strange things might be a guess to which sub-forum they might be best placed in,
but we love a pop quizzes, aswell as pictures of tools, especially unusual ones and we can learn aswell
from the folks in the know.
A box of " that's just rusty old junk" might be very exciting, as some folks repurpose tools for other jobs and can be very interesting indeed.
Hope this helps
Tom


----------



## Lindas (25 Jul 2019)

Yes, it helps. Photos coming soon. Part of problem is I am in Manchester dads workshop is in Yorkshire so cant just pop round.


----------



## Ttrees (25 Jul 2019)

We are patient folks here Lindas  
Best regards

Tom


----------



## Lindas (28 Jul 2019)

Photos are on the way


----------



## Lindas (28 Jul 2019)

Here are the photos of the things that might be old lathe parts (or scrap?). Some items aren't lathe parts but I'm not sure what they are so included them. There are 2 lathes at dad's, a Drummond metal lathe and an Oliver wood turning lathe, if anything could be useful at all for these lathes please say and I can keep them aside until they are viewed. Many thanks in advance, there are a lot of items to look at. I am learning lots. And am very grateful for all the support


----------



## Lindas (28 Jul 2019)

I missed 2 photos


----------



## SammyQ (28 Jul 2019)

Linda, photo 4 has two exhaust clamps, some rope or cord pulleys, hole saws and assorted non-lathe stuff. The hole saw kit are the only bits woodworkers would use ordinarily. 

HTH, Sam

EDIT! EDIT! There is also a drill sharpener that I am 95% sure is a "Reliance"...mucho cool, mucho sought after by metal working bods.

Sorry, didnt see it initially. S.


----------



## Trevanion (28 Jul 2019)

That really is a mishmash of random bits and pieces. I really don't have any idea _exactly_ what any of them belong to. I can have a punt but It's not 100% certain.

Going by the pieces of papers with the numbers on,

Photo one: I really can only spot two things I recognise here, The obvious one being a wood lathe tool rest and the other a little to the top right of it looks to be a small face plate for screwing pieces of timber too and mounting on a wood lathe. The long U shaped pieces on top look like "banjos" from a wood lathe also, and I assume the T shaped pieces are what clamp them to the bed of whatever machine they belong to. The other stuff I have no idea

Photo two: Stumped on whatever that stuff is

Photo three: Top left is some kind of metal lathe cross slide, below that to the left is an old fashioned tool holder and below that again is a nice looking live centre for supporting the end of a workpiece. The rest of the pieces I have nary a clue, the top-right piece looks a little like a machinists jack stand for a mill but I could be wrong.

Photo four (Second post): Random assortment of pulleys.

Photo five: (Second post): Top left has some faceplates, the one with the slots is for metalworking and takes bolts and clamps to hold material to it, the other two are wood type screw ones. below that is some kind of tailstock, to the right of that looks to be some kind of grinding wheel? to the top right of the faceplates looks to be an engineers 90-degree bracket. No idea on the other three pieces.

Photo six:
As Sam Said, some old exhaust clamps in the middle and a couple of pulley blocks in the top right. Big ol' tin of assorted ball bearings in the bottom left, Bottom right has a couple of hole saws, up again has a "tank cutter" and more hole saws above that. Above the holesaws looks to be as Sam said some kind of drill sharpening device.

Photo unnumbered: Not sure what the top left part is, some kind of motor mount perhaps? To the right of it you have some assorted drill bits, some morse taper shank and some straight, to the right of the drills you have a small assortment of punches, top ones are parallel punches and the ones below are tapered. Below the bracket is some kind of pulley and below that looks to be another wood lathe faceplate. The rest of the pieces allude me.

Someone else here might be able to help more and find the diamond in the rough but most of this I would consider junk. I'd say sell the live centre, drill bits, punches, hole saws, tank cutter and drill bit sharpener. The rest of it could possibly lumped into one listing as a job lot and sold that way rather than scraping them or trying to sell all the individual unknown pieces. A lot of the random pieces seem to have the same colour so possibly they all belong to a machine somewhere. Sorry I couldn't be of more help.


----------



## Lindas (28 Jul 2019)

Thank you Trevanion, don't say you've not been of help. I've been scribbling it all down . Sounded extremely impressive to hear many of those new words for the first time. At least I am getting an idea about what is scrap and what not and I can start to label it up and not just stare at it all. Thank you very much for the extended vocabulary.


----------



## Ttrees (28 Jul 2019)

Someone could probably make a lathe up with some of those bits.


----------



## Blockplane (28 Jul 2019)

The parts at the bottom of photo 2 are electric motor mounts, two pairs. The part to the left of the numbered paper looks rather tasty, could we have some closer photos please.

The various pullies and bearings will sell well - look for V (or vee) pullies on E**y and you will see what they are going for. If listing them you will need to quote both the outside diameter and the bore, there are various sections of belt (A, Z etc) which you should be able to google and identify by the with of the groove. The ball bearing lathe centre bottom left of photo 3 will be another good seller. The item above that is a 4-way toolpost from a metal turnimg lathe which also should well.
Can we have more photos of the lathe slide at the top of 3 please.


----------



## Lindas (29 Jul 2019)

Thank you so much. I will do closer photos of the items requested. At the moment I have large pieces of paper with rough sketches on of the things which I am naming as the names are given.


----------



## Lindas (29 Jul 2019)

Many thanks all. I will take more photos of the cross slide and other 'tasty' item from photo 2. Label up all that has been identified and see what is left. I think the best thing to do for now is keep the lathe things as our plan is to get people to come and see the 2 other lathes when the rest of the workshop has been mostly cleared. There are a lot of metal turning things and many stock tap and die sets so maybe keep everything metal working related until we get people to see the metal lathe. Does that sound like a good plan?


----------



## MusicMan (29 Jul 2019)

Definitely a good plan. If they do belong to one of the lathes, an enthusiast may recgnoze them, it will add to the value and/or saleability of the lathe. And they are unlikely to be unrelated to the lathes already there. The tap and die sets are unrelated and can be sold separately (and will easily sell on eBay but not for staggering prices). Lathe tools may not be specifically related to a particular lathe, but will add to the attractiveness of a lathe to a buyer. Can we see pics of the lathes?


----------



## sploo (29 Jul 2019)

Hi Lindas,

Where in Yorkshire is the kit? I don't think I can help identify more than what's already been done, but if it's not a big trek I'd certainly be interested in seeing parts you might be selling.


----------



## Lindas (30 Jul 2019)

Hi all, yes of course photos of the lathes. I am still a bit cautious as I don’t want to get into trouble for trying to sell on the site. Am I okay posting the photos just for your curiosity?

One tiny success today when I was taking out the parts you have all kindly identified and labelling them up was finding 2 bright discs at the bottom of one of the photos were blades for the Scot Goliath hand metal shearer. I was very pleased not to have scrapped the lot??!! Will post a photo of both


----------



## Lindas (30 Jul 2019)

Here is a photo of the Drummond metal lathe. The date of manufacture is difficult to determine, there is a no on the lathe bed but doesn't match any on lathes.co.uk list. There are many cutters and chucks and other things (yet to be identified) too.


----------



## Lindas (30 Jul 2019)

The other wood lathe is an Oliver. I will photograph on Friday. Some local enthusiasts have said it is just scrap value, others say about £200. Photos soon.


----------



## Blockplane (30 Jul 2019)

Lindas said:


> Hi all, yes of course photos of the lathes. I am still a bit cautious as I don’t want to get into trouble for trying to sell on the site. Am I okay posting the photos just for your curiosity?
> 
> You are a member of this site, and have sufficient posts to your credit, you are fully entitled to use the "for sale" section.


----------



## novocaine (30 Jul 2019)

Picture 1,2 and 5 all have parts of the same wood lathe in. You have the headstock in picture 2. Banjo tool rest, tslot nuts and possible intermediate pulleys in picture 1 and tail stock on picture 5. It also looks like you have a grinder attachment in pic 1 too. 

Whats missing is a bed but that might be as simply as a thick sheet of iron somewhere or it might be a t track of some sort. Quite possible it was bolted to a cabinet top thats rotted away. Not worth much im afraid but could be fun for someone to play with.


----------



## Lindas (30 Jul 2019)

I hate to admit this but I think the lathe bed was scrapped in April in our first clear out. We had advice from a local woodturning club who said the lathe bed and legs were just scrap. It's gone now but such a shame. That is why my sister and I want to try to be careful and everyone here has helped so much. We would rather not go to scrap things that people might use even if they don't have a sale price.


----------



## novocaine (30 Jul 2019)

Was just about to add a name springs to mind after posting. They bear a resblence to an old dunlap clipper which was a wooden bed ( basically 2 4x2 planks). Might be worth having a search with that.


----------



## Lindas (30 Jul 2019)

I will look that up. Thank you


----------



## marcros (30 Jul 2019)

http://www.lathes.co.uk/craftsmanwood/


----------



## Lindas (31 Jul 2019)

I looked it up and it does look very similar. The wooden lathe bed is very interesting. I would be happy for anyone at ukworkshop to have the parts for free who might like to try putting it together. What would be the best way to go about asking if anyone might like these parts?


----------



## Lindas (31 Jul 2019)

Here is the Scot Goliath and the identified cutters from the random parts in the original photos


----------



## Lindas (2 Aug 2019)

Here are the closer photos that were asked for of the lathe slide and the 'tasty' item. There seemed to be 2 quite alike so I've posted photos of them both


----------



## Lindas (2 Aug 2019)

Tasty items!


----------



## Lindas (2 Aug 2019)

Side views


----------



## Lindas (3 Aug 2019)

Here is a photo of the Oliver wood turning lathe. I posted a photo of the Drummond metal lathe a few posts back


----------



## Lindas (3 Aug 2019)

A full tray of parts, chucks and things, to go with it too


----------



## marcros (3 Aug 2019)

You weren't wrong about the hammer collection!


----------



## sploo (3 Aug 2019)

Lindas":1z37dj43 said:


> Here is a photo of the Oliver wood turning lathe. I posted a photo of the Drummond metal lathe a few posts back


With a quick clean and some details taken about the size and motor that should sell well. The biggest problem is likely to be the size; as many home users won't have the space for it.

Huge collections of hammers indeed. Definitely a few quid to be made there for car boot sales.


----------



## Lindas (3 Aug 2019)

I chickened out on starting the hammer competition as I began to think perhaps it was just normal to have that many!!


----------



## MusicMan (4 Aug 2019)

Lindas
If you want a good home for surplus tools - certainly things like hammers, planes and hand tools generally - there are several charities that collect them, clean them up/service them then ship them to Africa in tool kits for various trades: carpentry, plumbing, electrician etc. Tools With a Mission (TWAM) is the one I use (they have a depot/workshop near me) but there are others. They are very efficient, the tools go into good hands, and it saves the hassle of selling them. Not for big things like the lathe, but as mentioned you should be able to sell that as it looks quite capable.


----------



## Blockplane (4 Aug 2019)

I suspect these last three are part of your father's "might come in useful" collection, gathered over the years. 
The slide is definately not part of the Drummond. The wood lathe may have had a compound rest with it originally so it might just be part of that, failing which it has potential as the basis for a milling/drilling table and someone will be glad to buy it.
No idea what the two near identical parts are, but again have potential and should sell for a few quid.


----------



## Trevanion (4 Aug 2019)

I also follow the "You can't have enough hammers" philosophy :lol: A hammer is my favorite tool, it doesn't answer back and it does anything you tell it to! 

You father had quite a nice collection of hammers there, I wouldn't be surprised there are a few desirable brands in there like Brades, Marples, Griffin, Old Stanleys ETC... which can fetch a pretty penny just on their own. Looks like you got some new old stock handles which some people will pay good money for as sometimes they can be a rare handle pattern which can be used to draw from to create more. Looks like there's also some panel beaters/tin smiths/lead workers hammers there too.

What's really got my attention though is all the tobacco tins on the wall, every one is a little treasure trove! When my great uncle passed he had a hundred or so tins like that and each one had something of either use or worth in it, from jubilee clips to gold rings and chains :shock: He lived during the second world war and the British depression so had the "can't throw anything away" mentality, clearly shown by the drawer we found filled with broken TV remotes and the like.


----------



## Inspector (4 Aug 2019)

The tobacco tins can be collector items in their own right. Decorators like old tins too. 

Pete


----------



## sploo (11 Aug 2019)

I visited Linda and her partner earlier today. They're lovely people and very genuine. There was another UKW member visiting too (identity omitted as I don't know if he's made that public).

Between us I think we've managed to get a handle on quite a bit of stuff. I checked with Linda that it would be OK to post a couple of photos I took.

There's a good collection of sharpening stones; in particular most of the India stones looked to be completely unused - so well worth contacting Linda if you're interested.







Close up of the writing in the little box to the bottom right of the above photo:






There are three decent looking 3 phase induction motors with VFDs. If I recall correctly, two are only 0.5hp, and one is 1hp. I didn't personally see them running, but if you're after such a thing then it's worth getting in contact with Linda.

There's also a couple of decent looking (though in need of restoration) metalworking chucks. One large 4 jaw (no obvious maker's marks) and a slightly smaller (maybe 5 or 6") 3 jaw Pratt chuck.

There's a good collection of mostly No 4 and 4 1/2 Stanley and Record planes; likely post war looking at the markings, but on quick inspection seem to be in good order (indeed it appeared things were all well looked after). There's a couple of No 6s, and a few various unmarked woodies.

Of possible interest to someone; there's what looks like a completely unused Record 44C (http://www.record-planes.com/record-no- ... ugh-plane/), in it's original box.

One thing that none of us could identify are these odd looking clamps. No obvious model number or maker. Answers on a postcard etc:


----------



## adidat (11 Aug 2019)

there clamps that can put quickly fixed to any workstation to make a small bench vice.

Adidat


----------



## marcros (11 Aug 2019)

the vices look like an equivalent of the Stanley 702 or 5702. I am struggling to find a link that isn't eBay or gumtree to link to.


----------



## sploo (11 Aug 2019)

That looks spot on (and so obvious now)!


----------



## Lindas (15 Aug 2019)

Many, many thanks to both members who came to help. After my shaky start on ukw I can’t express how much being able to chat with and meet up with members has helped with this sad task. Having never sold on e..y I didn’t realise that people might come to sites like this to get around their charges, as I didn’t know there were charges on e..y until you all told me. 

Many thanks Sploo for posting the pictures.

We are working slowly through things with different attacks - I really want as much as can be used to go to the Africa charities. To think of Dads things helping to lift someone out of poverty is very heartening. Dewsbury Sunday morning market is a great place for the cheaper and lighter things and that couldn’t go to a charity. I made a contact with Someonewho might buy things from us at a good price which I find attractive as there is so much. We are getting lots of trusted local contacts as well and they tell others. Dads house is isolated, empty and with only one other neighbour so security is an issue for us.

We can carry on with gumtree and I will put some things up on the for sale section on here. Maybe have a try with the metal lathe on eBay with a members help. 

Putting things In the post is an issue as I haven’t got to grips with how to post things myself, haha, I know where the post office is!!!, but how to give a general postage price. That can be my next learning task as there are perhaps thousands of Eclipse assorted blades which I could break up into bundles and post out. 

I am a bit frazzled at the moment so taking a bit of a step back so things may be a bit slow. Eclipse blade bundling can be a nice winter job in the warmth I think.

We have new Bradshaw bandsaw blades in different sizes. Would they be useful to members? And lots of Stanley surforms and new blades. 

We are really struggling with pricing, looking up on e..y even the realised prices I think might give over priced. If I do put things for sale here could I ask what you think the price should be first?

Thank you all for your kindness and generosity with time. 

Linda


----------



## sploo (15 Aug 2019)

Lindas":1a5heh0o said:


> We are really struggling with pricing, looking up on e..y even the realised prices I think might give over priced. If I do put things for sale here could I ask what you think the price should be first?


Linda, I'd look at prices for sold listings on fleaBay and shoot for something in the middle; open to offers if you want. There will always be a few pricing outliers either way, but generally there will be a sensible middle ground.

Unused bandsaw blades are likely to be of interest. The length, ribbon width, and teeth per inch (tpi) is important to know. If you know which saw they were for then we can probably estimate the length.

Posting things out is usually a case of size and mass. Hermes are terrible, but they're relatively cheap terrible, and generally a decent choice for planes and moderately large/heavy items. Their website will give you prices for a given size and weight.

BTW cast iron is brittle - things such as planes need to be well protected with bubble wrap. I once received a Record No 7 in nothing but a plastic bag. Needless to say, it was delivered as a jigsaw puzzle :shock:


----------



## Jamesc (15 Aug 2019)

Hi Lindas,
With regards posting I send a huge number of parcels for work and always use UPS via Parel2go,com. They have a network of drop off points usually the local convenience store and touch wood have been very relaible. Their basic price covers a sensible box size (no dimension over 0.8m) and a weight of up to 30kg so you don't have to worry too much over weighing and measuring. You can also track it on line for added peace of mind
James


----------



## marcros (15 Aug 2019)

Linda,

with postage, for small parcels, Royal Mail second class is probably the cheapest at £3. Check the weight you are allowed, but I think it is reasonably generous.

For heavier stuff, use one of the couriers. I have used my Hermes, but there are plenty of others. I also thought of you when I posted this posting-tools-t118737.html I started a new thread, in case it got lost on this thread. At least that way, you get a fixed price that you can tell people based on weight/size.

if you are planning on posting things like eclipse blades, or small items, invest in some mailing bags. it will save you a lot of time and they are strong. if you dont have a label printer, write on with a sharpie pen. different sizes are available, but try to get one that is the size of the small parcel for Royal Mail. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Coloured-Mai ... sQZeYEsAnw


----------



## Trevanion (15 Aug 2019)

Just a word of warning with the Tools for Africa charities, most of the tools donated are just listed on their eBay shops and only the unsold ones end up going to Africa. I suppose in the end the money generated goes to the Africans which might be better than sending off a bunch of outdated and obsolete tools. The secondhand market in Britain is very lucrative and it’s probably more cost effective to just sell the stuff here and send the cash over rather than shipping heavy tools.


----------



## MusicMan (15 Aug 2019)

The Tools with a Mission charity are very focused on collecting and restoring tools, and constituting them in sets suitable for different trades (carpenter, electrician, builder etc) in Africa. They regularly ship containers to Uganda and other countries. They have a Facebook page which gives some examples. They only sell tools that are too expensive to ship (e.g. big machines) or which can't find a ready use in Africa.


----------



## Lindas (15 Aug 2019)

Many thanks everyone. I’ll look at the new posting about posting! Thank you. I’ve got the Tools with a Mission details and was impressed. We do have lots of items they can put in their bundles for different trades, hammers, files, hand drills etc. I see they have a contact in Huddersfield. With pricing it was more for offering things on here as I know a fixed price is needed and in our inexperience we did initially use e..y for sale prices as we didn’t then know how to look up the realised prices. With gumtree folks seem very willing to make offers against the price so that is fine. I don’t want to offend by over pricing by mistake. But I guess I can run items by you all first. 

Thank you all


----------



## Inspector (15 Aug 2019)

Lindas Canada and the US postal websites have a Get a Rate area as do their apps. It asks for the destination information, type of item (envelope, box etc.) length, width, height and the weight. Then it lists the different delivery service times and the rates. You then know what overnight to humped by camel costs will be. You know what to expect and gives your customer the option of paying more for speedy delivery. Extra insurance over the basic has to be added to that. See if your mail has the same. Fedex and UPS also have that feature. I'd expect most of the bigger players do. 

We can also get registered with the post office as a business and they gave us a card that entitles us to a small discount on the rates when we take the stuff to be mailed. They aren't too thorough about verifying if there is a real business (ours is) and it adds up when you have lots to mail.

Because you will have a lot of stuff to ship you should look for a company that sells packaging materials. They will have every size box under the sun, plus tapes, foam, bubble wrap etc. We order online and have the stuff in a few days. You factor those costs into the items you are selling. Way easier than scrounging a bunch of assorted boxes and newspaper at home to send stuff.

Pete


----------



## Lindas (15 Aug 2019)

Many thanks Pete, I asked Currys for a load of cardboard when I was last there and they were very kindly gave me a stash. Making a parcel to fit the item seems to be good (with the 3 items I've posted!!!!). Many thanks for all the very helpful pointers. I don't know where I would have been without UKW truly


----------



## Inspector (16 Aug 2019)

You're welcome. Being in Canada "Currys" doesn't mean much to me. Wrong spelling for Indian food. :wink: This is the kind of company I was referring to. Look at the range of boxes they have. https://www.uline.ca

Pete


----------



## MusicMan (16 Aug 2019)

Linda, don't mention it. This is a very welcoming and remarkably helpful forum. Besides, a fair number of us are old geezers, and are reassured to think that people will help find good homes for our own tools and machines when our time is up. So we are just paying forward! 

Keith


----------



## Lindas (17 Aug 2019)

That’s a super range of boxes. More professional than my newspaper wrapping and funny shaped cardboard exterior!,


----------

